#  > Forum by Your Languages

## Esam

[h=     ]1[/h]**                                     (kiln, oven, furnace)             .              .....                (815)                (refractory materials)                    (by. Products)   .        (radiation zone)    (convection zone)                                      (1300- 1600)       (5000000)BTU/HR                   .                     (25-35 %)                                                     (refractory):-                   (Fe2O3, Cr2O3, MgO, AL2O3, SIO2)                         :-                                        :- ((silica (alumina)  (magnesia)   (chromate)        (ThO2 ,ZrO2,  BeO)           1900                                                           **       .              1-  (hearth furnace)     2-  (shaft furnace)     3- (rotary  furnace)     4- (crucible furnace)           5-   (converters furnace)         6-  (blast furnace)    7-   (some miscellaneous furnace)         
*     (petroleum refiner furnace)*       1-  box-type furnace  2-  cylindrical furnace 3-   a A FRAM  FURNACE
**  1-  NATURAL DRAFT 2-  INDUCED DRAFT 3-  FORCED DRAFT
**  11-  :                               22:  :                                                                               damper                                     : '_:'_:                              atomizing steam                                            .   +co2 c + o2  2h2o+2h2+o2  so2+s+o2 '_:'_                    excess air    20 %        30%                   flue gas      OXYGEN ANALYZER     6:4%           Excess air       : :                          . :                       

** :                                                       (    )                   .                               .              .  .      .                  .      (       )     .

      .        Primary& secondary register           .

*:    draft*                     .    draft                                               mm H2O                       .                           Secondary register   damper.  
**            (          ) ()              flue gas        draft       damper                     Soot blowing         : 1.          2.   . 3.       . 4.       . 5.      . .       F.G .                                        . 6.               860- 760 7.              800           ... 8.                   Hot- Spots 9.                            . 10.     excess air                                     .

11.                                              **  *1.     :*  1.       . 2.                       . 3.             4.         5.       (100 0)                6.        7.    Tips      
 2- **  1-       2-      3-                               3- **   1-    2-   excess air   4-       -          -        -        -       -           -         5-        : -     -         -      6-           -          -       -        7-     -           -    -      -    
**  1-         DG  O2 2-   PILOTS          3-      F.O,FG         4-    F.O,F.G ,PILOTS  F.O  5-  SOOT BLOWER       6-       REEL HOSE     

**   1-      (XXV)   (PIC)           .  2-      . 3-   DAMPER   . 4-   SNUFFING STEAM       .                            (15-20) . 5- xx   pic        ( ). 6-                   . 7-    DAMPER      (30-40 %). 8-    (PILOTS)                                    . 9-            (            ). A.  (XXV)    F.O            B.          C.      (PIC)     D.    (PIC)          MANUAL      (1.5)   /2 E.                       .
  :-                  .         :-    1-  NATURAL  DRAFT 2-  INDUCED DRAFT 3-  FORCED DRAFT
   (DRAFT) :-        
    :-                        ( )             :-           
       :-                      ϡ   FUEL OIL   FUEL GAS    :-        
    (atomization)  :-                   .


       :-                 .
    (pilots):-                         .
             .      0.35 /2    .
         .                        .
           .              1.2 2     .
      (soot)(soot blowing).                              
        .      .
       .               .
        . 1-      . 2-         . 3-   .       . 4-   .See More:

----------


## safa aldin

Thank you so much

----------

